# Hand held VHF radios



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I am looking to buy a hand held VHF radio. Any suggestions


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

read the reviews first... 

http://www.marine-electronics-reviews.com/handheld-vhf-radio.html


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a Standard Horizon HX460 (older unit) that I have had for 8 years and it's still running strong. It's small, powerful, tough and waterproof (which is a must on a small skiff). I would also say go with a lithium battery for life and chargeability (sp). There are many comparable units on the market today. I am a Standard Horizon fan though.

Good luck.


----------



## ddegeorge (Oct 22, 2009)

I have the Standard Horizon hand held.  It has worked very well for me.  I believe I paid about $149. for it.  One of the big advantages is that it floats.  See the info below from Standard Horizon.


Standard Horizon® Floating Portable Marine VHF Radio - HX750S

Standard Horizon® Floating Portable Marine VHF Radio - HX750S Drop it on the deck or in the water, Standard Horizon's HX750S Marine VHF Radio is designed to take on the roughest of seas and keep you communicating all day. 6-watt transmit power Floating design is submersible for 30 minutes Ergonomically shaped Volume and squelch indicator on display SOS strobe Speaker mic jack Present key 700 mW internal speaker audio Keylock NOAA weather channels Built-in thermometer Selectable power output 6/5/2/1 watt


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

I went with the SH850x because it gives your gps location. If ever I need it to call for help I like knowing that the Coasties will know exactly where I called from. All marine radios should have this feature.


----------

